# Pregnant, fat, both?



## Stripe13 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hey everyone!
I work for a lovely woman with her two minis, and we have come to the conclusion one of her minis may be pregnant. She got Fancy about 8 months ago from a breeder who had a mini stud on the property, but they said that Fancy hadn’t been exposed to him (at least in their knowledge). She’s owned her for around 8 months now, and Fancy’s belly just seems to be getting larger.
Fancy was on pasture for about an hour or so and she started gaining some weight (she was a normal weight before. She started her on pasture about 3 months ago). Her vet told her to take her off of pasture, and to start working her regularly to keep off the extra pounds. She hired me to start working with her twice a week, and I started working with her about 2 months ago. She has been put on a bit of a diet as well. Even with this though, she’s barely lost any weight.
Last week when I was working with her I noticed she had two bulges close to her udder that were equal on both sides. The breeder who she got Fancy from said she’d never had a baby before. They are visible on the sides when you bend down to look, so I decided to check out her other mini, Rebel, and see if she had the same. She didn’t have those, and her weight is normal. I owned her for her whole life before I sold her to my boss, so I know for a fact she’s never been pregnant. Maybe this could be some sort of development if Fancy is pregnant?
My boss will be getting fancy pregnancy checked so we’ll know for sure, but I wanted to see what you guys thought!
(These are Fancy’s teats today)



(vs these are Rebel’s teats today)


(you can see the development on Fancy’s stomach pretty easily. Could this be udder development or could it just be fat deposits?)



(Fancy from all angles)


----------



## Stripe13 (Aug 7, 2020)

Update: I took a pic of Jessica’s teats too to compair, and even she has less “development” than Fancy. Jess has had one foal so far


----------



## Pitter Patter (Aug 7, 2020)

Well, my girls have me going in circles so I'm not really a good judge of this, but your girl doesn't look fat to me. I have one pregnant one that I am pretty sure of and she has the same edema look forward of her teets that mine does. Do you have any Wee Foal Kits? They can be ordered on line and might be helpful. Otherwise, the wonderful people on this forum have a lot of great advice and opinions (I should know, I bug them literally daily!)


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 8, 2020)

She definitely could be although I agree she looks like a healthy weight. I had a mare that hid her pregnancy until 300 or so days. I had her externally ultrasounded and saw obvious movement so I knew she was. I would be very interested in seeing what a test showed. Minis do not usually start an udder until 4-6 weeks before foaling but that can vary quite a bit. Have you seen any signs of her coming into season?


----------



## Stripe13 (Aug 8, 2020)

elizabeth.conder said:


> She definitely could be although I agree she looks like a healthy weight. I had a mare that hid her pregnancy until 300 or so days. I had her externally ultrasounded and saw obvious movement so I knew she was. I would be very interested in seeing what a test showed. Minis do not usually start an udder until 4-6 weeks before foaling but that can vary quite a bit. Have you seen any signs of her coming into season?



Alrighty! I know with minis it can be difficult sometimes to tell how far along they are. Since I’ve worked with her I’ve never seen any signs of her coming into season, and her owner has never said anything about it either... luckily her owner scheduled a vet check next week so we’ll know by then!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Aug 8, 2020)

Stripe13 said:


> Alrighty! I know with minis it can be difficult sometimes to tell how far along they are. Since I’ve worked with her I’ve never seen any signs of her coming into season, and her owner has never said anything about it either... luckily her owner scheduled a vet check next week so we’ll know by then!



Awesome! Look forward to hearing. Just for reference this was one of my mares this year. At around 320 days (not a flattering picture hahaha)


----------

